# Puppy Pictures!!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you look at some of the past pictures in this section of the forum, I am sure you will find some good pictures of dogs.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's my Champion Diva at 7 1/2 weeks and 2 years.  In my case she turned out just as I had hoped, but it doesn't always happen that way. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome! I don't currently have a show puppy, but I'm trying to learn more about the confirmation ring and hope to have a show dog in the near future  

There are quite a few people on here that will be able to help you out in your search


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

SunGold: I love it! My girl was pink too! 









Scout just a few days shy of 8 months (this was taken from a video last week)

You can see her at 7 weeks from k9data http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=338925

Danni's girl I wish you lots of luck! I am novice newbie here, and a growing dog nerd. My breeder had several other reputable breeders evaluate Scout's litter roughly between 6-7.5 weeks. Of course, they all had very different opinions on different days. : I chose Scout for a myriad of reasons (puppy structure eval, temperament--confidence, sociability, retrieiving). And of course, when I picked her up for the first time she showered me in kisses. Who can get past that?


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry I haven't gotten to look at this sooner--I've been super busy. Thanks everyone for the responses!  I'm going to multi-quote this so I can respond to every one! 



SunGold said:


> Here's my Champion Diva at 7 1/2 weeks and 2 years.  In my case she turned out just as I had hoped, but it doesn't always happen that way.
> 
> Good luck with your search!


Wow, she is stunning! Thank you so much for sharing! This might be a stupid question, but was there anything that you were really looking for in a puppy that Diva had?



esSJay said:


> Hi and welcome! I don't currently have a show puppy, but I'm trying to learn more about the confirmation ring and hope to have a show dog in the near future
> 
> There are quite a few people on here that will be able to help you out in your search


Thanks for the welcome! I think sometimes it's hard to know what questions are the right ones to ask...but it is really nice to have people willing to share their experience with us newbies! :bowl:



GoldenSail said:


> SunGold: Danni's girl I wish you lots of luck! I am novice newbie here, and a growing dog nerd. My breeder had several other reputable breeders evaluate Scout's litter roughly between 6-7.5 weeks. Of course, they all had very different opinions on different days. : I chose Scout for a myriad of reasons (puppy structure eval, temperament--confidence, sociability, retrieiving). And of course, when I picked her up for the first time she showered me in kisses. Who can get past that?


Your girl is gorgeous--thank you for sharing! I really like that her litter was evaluated by other breeders as well. Is that a common thing to do? 
I know that some people swear by only let the breeder choose the puppy for the home, and I might be getting a little delusional, but I hope that I can have some freedom in choice of my show golden...sometimes the puppy really does let you know that they're meant to be with you.


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

oops, forgot to ask a couple other general questions I've been wondering about:
Is there any issues in the breed that I should be aware of before looking for a breeder? I know that I need to look up all info at the OFA, but is it ever common to see problems in the breed ring with temperament, perhaps? I know that it happens in other breeds, so wanted to ask 

Also, does anyone subscribe to any breed magazines that they love? I'd love to know about them.

Thanks again! :wavey:


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

danni's_girl said:


> Wow, she is stunning! Thank you so much for sharing! This might be a stupid question, but was there anything that you were really looking for in a puppy that Diva had?


There were a few things I was looking for when deciding what to keep from that litter, I am very lucky that Diva got it all, and kept it!  

As far as what you should look; unfortunately temperament can be an issue with Goldens so do lots of research and ask lots of questions. The people here (myself included) are always willing to help!


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, just one more question for now--I've seen people say that it's tough in the Golden show ring. Is it because their such a popular breed, or ?

Thanks


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Danni's girl,

I *think* it is fairly common to have at least on other breeder evaluate a litter. I know it is common for breeders to choose for you, I am not sure if this is the case with show pups or not (I don't know that as a newbie if I would have minded--depending on who I was having choose for me). My breeder let me choose and I contacted her well before the litter had even been bred.

I have heard that it is tough and in comparison to other breeds a 'pro-handler' handler breed. However, there are successful owner-handlers and it sounds like you have shown before so you wouldn't be so novice (unlike me, *sigh*). If you don't know how to groom a golden coat it would be advisable IMO (In fact, even if you do) to not just look at dogs but breeders as a whole. Is this someone who will help you groom your pup?


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> I have heard that it is tough and in comparison to other breeds a 'pro-handler' handler breed. However, there are successful owner-handlers and it sounds like you have shown before so you wouldn't be so novice (unlike me, *sigh*). If you don't know how to groom a golden coat it would be advisable IMO (In fact, even if you do) to not just look at dogs but breeders as a whole. Is this someone who will help you groom your pup?


lol, well we've all got to start somewhere! I'm sure you'll do great! & Thanks for the tip about grooming...I've still got a lot to learn!:wavey:


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi!!
You're on the right place, here you have wonderful people who can help you. I'm still new myself, I'm in breed for 5 years, learned a lot and still have tons things to learn. 
I think one of the hardest things is to learn to look at puppies. In next few months my dog will have puppies so I will visit the breeder, spend few days over there any try to learn as much as I can. If you don't get puppy till then I'll tell you what I've learned. 
I hope it'll be helpful- I'm posting you photos of my dog at 4,5 weeks, 6 weeks and 8 weeks and then 9 and 14 months so you'll see what changed and what remained the same. I often compare that photos hoping to learn something from it.

I wish you good luck and I would love to exchange opinions on conformation. I think we can all learn things.

4,5 weeks old 









6 weeks old









8 weeks










10 months (left one)









14 months


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Great photos! I especially love the ones that Golden Leo sent over, because it shows the development of the dog over a period of time, and you have several photos to compare. 

I'm fascinated that although most breeders make their choice by 8 weeks of age, at least here in the US, looking at Golden Leo's photos, his pup at 5 weeks looks very similar to 14 months--the angulation, especially the rear angulation, looked somewhat different to my eye at age 8 weeks. 

Everyone has some very nice puppies!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

What I've noticed is that his angulation never really changed trough stages (except when he was 5-8 months old, he had the most horrible growth period). All that really change was height on feet and loin lenght. At 4.5 weeks he was really long in loin and short on legs. at 6 weeks he was much shorter in loin and longer in legs and at 8 weeks he had the best balance but photo isn't the best, he was always wild and never stood still so it looks that he has sloppy back. Unfortunately I don't have better photo at 8 weeks


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Then what you're saying supports the practice of breeders here in the US, of evaluating breeding stock at 8 weeks (for the most part) and then putting the puppy away during what many call a gangly phase. I agree with you, taking into consideration that the photo at 8 weeks was not one of the best, his angulation never changed--and perhaps that is something that is indicative from his lines. 

Thanks again and continued good luck--I know you'll keep us posted as to his continued progress!


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

Golden Leo-- thank you very much for posting the great photos! They are very helpful! Your boy is lovely  He looks like he is in really good working condition!



Golden Leo said:


> I think one of the hardest things is to learn to look at puppies. In next few months my dog will have puppies so I will visit the breeder, spend few days over there any try to learn as much as I can. If you don't get puppy till then I'll tell you what I've learned.


I agree!! I hope all goes well with your puppies, & I'd love to know anything you could share about the experience.

Thanks again!


----------

